# Safety Concerns With Electricity and Water



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

There are specific regulatory requirements for pools. You need first hand on the job advice. I don't think it would be wise to generalise over what is a very separate electrical issue,


Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

There is a reason for receptacles in bathrooms, serving kitchen countertops, and outside, to be GFCI protected. Even THAT doesn't guarantee power-shut off.

Joe T. has a video somewhere of a GFCI protected hairdryer fully immersed in a sink full of water, merrily blowing away!


----------

